

Android development for beginners; where to start? - tagabek

I have a few weeks until school starts and I want to spend most of my time learning mobile app development.I have some experience with Python and just like everyone else, experience with web design.<p>After looking for various methods of learning, I realized nothing that I was looking into was quite like the iOS Stanford class.<p>Do any of you know a good, solid path to learning Android development? Something that is sort of like the Stanford iOS class, but for Android? Also, if it could be free, that is a bonus.<p>EDIT: I'm currently going the the mybringback video series. It's helpful but I do want a video series that will teach me the basics for Android app development with one of the more recent SDKs (preferably 4.0+). All help is appreciated.
======
sippndipp
Subscribe to <http://androidweekly.net/> it is a newsletter dedicated for
devs, also check out their toolbox <http://androidweekly.net/toolbox> it shows
libaries to get stuff done.

------
orangethirty
[http://www.vogella.com/articles/Android/article.html#tutoria...](http://www.vogella.com/articles/Android/article.html#tutorial_temperature)

~~~
tagabek
Thanks! I'm looking for a video series to teach me though. Knowing myself, I
know that visual and auditory stimulation is the most efficient way for me to
learn.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Marakana Android Bootcamp Screencast Series

<http://marakana.com> or on YouTube.

~~~
tagabek
Thanks jamesjguthrie!

I'm actually new to Java and I'm starting off as a beginner so this course
will unfortunately not work for me.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
I was new to Java too! I had only done VB prior to my work on Android so don't
worry about it.

~~~
tagabek
Ok, thanks a lot then! I am going to get started right now!

This is what I'm starting with:
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RHtKIo_KDI>), is this the correct one?

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Sure is

------
rburgosnavas
The New Boston series on YouTube is also a good place to start
<http://thenewboston.org>.

------
bbunix
The great irony... 32 minutes later I post this to my blog: Cross Platform
Mobile Development tools and my latest invention... just spent the weekend
looking over exactly this.

<http://blog.maclawran.ca/151353706>

